

“Agile” methodologies blamed for healthcare.gov failure - sbenario
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/30/u-s-govt-heres-what-went-wrong-with-healthcare-gov/

======
sokratisp
Togethera ([http://togethera.com](http://togethera.com)) - London (Remote OK),
Back-end developer

We’re building the easiest way for families and small groups to stay connected
through private sharing of thoughts, photos and videos - on their smartphone,
tablet or computer. We're a small team
([http://togethera.com/about](http://togethera.com/about)) and we're funded by
a group of international investors, most of them entrepreneurs themselves.

Our product is driven by a RESTful API built in Python and Django, that serves
our web (AngularJS) and mobile clients (iOS and Android). We launched our
native iOS app two weeks ago and were been featured by Apple on day one. We're
hoping to achieve the same with our Android app very soon and replicate the
increase in traction we saw for iOS.

The existing architecture has served us very well and will continue to do so
for the next few months. However, we feel that now is the time to build a new
system that will:

\- make the most of the lessons from the last 12 months and optimise
performance of existing clients

\- help us deliver our roadmap

\- handle scaling as we're starting to grow fast

To do this we're looking for an experienced software engineer that understands
databases, has worked with systems that had to scale fast and is comfortable
with our stack and managing servers (we use Ansible). The ideal person has
worked as a back-end/full-stack developer for a fast growing mobile startup.

\----------------------------------------------------------

What we offer:

Apart from the standard salary and options, we provide an environment where
you will be able to:

\- have real impact on everything the company does

\- produce your best work on something that you can use every day, which has
the potential to reach millions of users across the world

\- work on something that truly makes people happier (our users say that with
their reviews - not us)

\- work with [https://twitter.com/mitsuhiko](https://twitter.com/mitsuhiko)
(author of Flask) and
[https://twitter.com/stavros](https://twitter.com/stavros) who are advising
and have helped us get to this stage

If you’d like to move to London, we’ll help you relocate here, but we’re also
happy to work remotely.

To apply please send us an email at jobs@togethera.com with a bit about
yourself and products you’ve built.

------
taurenk
If I read the article correctly, it cost more than $200 million to role out
HealthCare.gov...

While I understand the site has to support millions of users, tons of data,
etc., is this a normal cost for building such a site?

~~~
angersock
Not by a long shot.

EDIT: Normal by .gov standards, but from a technical standpoint not really.

~~~
taurenk
That's exactly what I was thinking.

------
angersock
Worth watching:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLQyj-
kBRdo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLQyj-kBRdo)

I like the way the presenter sums it up...it seems like each contractor was
responsible for their own little piece of the stack, and nobody was actually
responsible for _delivering a website_. That should've been the gating
criteria.

